# Why Climb a Mountain ?? (Part II)



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Well,.... last year, it was "because it was there...". But last week I picked up a like-new 2007 Skandic Super Wide Track,... maybe the greatest flotation sled built,... and if anyone needs a deep-snow machine, it's me. I've wanted to try one of these for a long time,.. but they are quite expensive & kinda rare, since most people don't want something like this,.... (the track is 24" wide x 154" long). And I found this one for about ½ price, so I drove over 600 miles RT to get it,... and since we still have good riding conditions yet in the mountains, I decided to climb a mountain,... not because it's there,.... but to try out my new sled,.... :bluebounc


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Now at this time of year,... the snow conditions are very good for riding,.. so this really wasn't going to be much of a test for this machine,.... but it would be fun anyway,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

This mountain is just a few miles south of where I live,.... and once I got above tree line,.... it was just pure white snow,.. with no marks in it at all.... so I just pointed it straight up.... :bluebounc


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Looking back down towards where I came from...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Once I got up towards the divide, I turned & rode up the ridge that would lead right to the very top.....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

And I got right to the very top of this mountain,.... every direction was downhill.....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

There wasn't even enough room to turn around up here.....


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

your pics are simply amazing...what i dont get though is, with all that great
riding you guys have up there, why arent there any more tracks on those mountians ?


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

But I did get it turned around, and headed back down the mountain,.... this seems like it's going to be a great sled,.. now I can't wait for a fresh 5' dump next winter,... just to see how this machine goes thru snow too deep for most others.... :salute::waving:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Amazing pics as usual. Did you venture out there by yourself?


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

WingPlow;1039414 said:


> your pics are simply amazing...what i dont get though is, with all that great
> riding you guys have up there, why arent there any more tracks on those mountians ?


Well,... there's not all that many people around here,.... at least there's a lot more mountains than people,... so it's not that hard to find your own place to ride that is unmarked. Plus, even tho it's almost May, the snow on top is still powder dry, so it's still getting deeper, and that along with the wind will erase any trails after a week or two,... plus most people have had their fill of riding by now,... so they are looking forward to summer things,... I'm one of the weird ones,.... haha :waving::waving:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;1039416 said:


> Amazing pics as usual. Did you venture out there by yourself?


yeah,.. I'm almost always by myself,.... everyone else has jobs, etc,... lol. If I had to wait for someone to tag along all the time,.. I'd never get to go anywhere,.... but one has to use extra caution & preparation if you're going to venture out alone,.... :waving:


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

hows the sled compare to the other one? how many sleds do you have now? i got about 10 also have 2 trucks almost catching up to you. lol


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you ever take a avalanche beacon when your on your sled or at least tell your wife?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I still have dibbs when you're hiring ....right?!!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice pics I would love all that riding time


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

MatthewG;1041703 said:


> Do you ever take a avalanche beacon when your on your sled or at least tell your wife?


You can't have this much fun with a wife...

Very nice pics. How about you take my up and I'll snowboard down? Eh?


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

DareDog;1039432 said:


> hows the sled compare to the other one? how many sleds do you have now? i got about 10 also have 2 trucks almost catching up to you. lol[/QUOTE
> 
> This super-wide is like nothing else I've ever had,.... except maybe an Alpine. You have to live in an area that gets bottom-less snow depths or there's no reason to have something like this. This one is currently #6 in the collection, which is kinda nuts,... no one needs 6 sleds,.... plus I ordered a new 2011 model during the Spring Promotion Days for next fall,... so I think I'm going to sell everything next year except this one & the new one coming,....
> 
> ...


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I've never heard of Skandic, I don't think. Do they manufacture their own engine or is it powered by Bombardier or another? Great pics, it's always refreshing to visit your posts. Thanks for sharing the beauty with us.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

It IS a Bombardier.


----------



## Cranky (Jun 19, 2010)

affekonig;1041795 said:


> You can't have this much fun with a wife...


Haha. Well said.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Lets see, open invitation to Alaska Bosses place..... I,m outta here.
Great pictures as usual.


----------



## spencer087 (Sep 10, 2008)

if your giving invites im comin for sure!


----------



## The Cow Man (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, you have amazing pictures. Keep up the good work!


----------

